# Oil Consumption ... yet again!!



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

So, I've really not had much of a problem with oil consumption. I would lose .5 to a full quart between changes. I use synthetic Mobil 1 5-30, with a simple Autozone filter/Fram filter.

2 weeks ago, my check engine light comes on while at a gas station. So I pop the hood, and I'm low almost 3 quarts on oil  . Yesterday, I check, and I'm down yet again, 2 quarts.

That means, that since my last oil change, my Goat has consumed almost the entire oil supply!!!

I know that LS2's are a little hungry for oil, but 5 quarts, anyone got some input? The car only has 27k on it, and is a 06, 6 speed.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

My 05 M-6 18K uses no oil between changes. You definitely have a problem.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Make sure its not leaking it or maybe the oil filter is not on right jack it up remove the plate and see if theres leaks around the oil pan.
Goog luck.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Has the car any MODS?? Bad PCV? Aftermarket valve covers or removed baffle under the PCV?


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Has the car any MODS?? Bad PCV? Aftermarket valve covers or removed baffle under the PCV?


It's completely stock, except for the silencer delete, and aftermarket "bling" oil cap. I don't think it's the cap, as there is no oil leaking from, or around it, and I've never had this problem before.

There also is no leak, neither under, on top, or anywhere in the engine compartment. I'm doing another oil change tomorrow, and will be monitoring the oil level closely. Last time I took my car to the dealer for warranty work, i got it back with 50+ miles tacked on, and burned rubber all over my rear fender. Someone had a good time on my dime. GM did nothing, even with the complaint I filed, though the dealer did call me to confirm the complaint. No follow up on their part.

I've done all the maintenance myself, and am aware of these things inhaling oil when engine braking.... but even with track days... I've never lost 5 quarts before. It runs fine, no funny noises, smoke, smells, power loss, or any other tell-tale signs of internal damage.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Did my oil change... the bottom is as clean as the day I bought it. I'm a neat freak.... so I keep my engine spotless. No oil anywhere. 

It took 6 quarts of oil... usually only needs 5-5.5. Interesting, but maybe I'm being paranoid. Filled the tank, and will check again once it's empty.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The only thing I can think of (besides the PCV) that would consume that much oil without leaking would be a broken piston. I hope that's not the case!


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Have you tried to check the rear main seal? my 06 had a slight leak in that area, got it changed no leak. If it is a piston going bad, pull the plugs and examine them. Not to scare you  check the radiator for oil slick in the coolant. For a good oil filter get a k&n oil filter :cool.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Had it checked with me watching like a Hawk. Went through all possible scenarios. Checked Coolant for oil, plugs for fouling, pulled the MAF and Filter to check the inside of the intake, had the guy do a compression test, as well as pull the injector/fuel rail to see if there were any shenanigans happening in the valve train..... nothing. 

It's as good as new. My mechanic isn't sure were it went, but considering track days, and a longer than usual oil change interval.... 4 mo's, he's not really sure that I should be worried. It hasn't lost "ANY" oil since, is running like new, and has no obvious problems.

I also talked to another GM service mechanic, and heard a similar story, that several of the LS2 powered cars (Trailblazer, Vette, Escalade) on some oil changes would come in very low on oil. If relying on the Oil service indicator, many would be low up to 3 quarts by the time they bring them in. His response/diagnosis, as well as GM official stand on the issue is that during engine braking, a tremendous amount of oil finds its way into the chamber because of the vacuum created by the pistons leaving TDC without a big burn.

So far, with no more engine braking, I've lost no oil. What he said... seems to make sense, though I never know with service guys.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

did you change oils
some LSx's tend to use more oil with different brands/grades of oil
I personally use thicker oil and so do most guys over here in AU


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I've owned a bunch of LS1 and LS2 cars. I've never had any oil consumption on any car I've owned. I've got an 05 Vette right now that is a 6M and had an 05 GTO that was the 6M. Other than that all my LS cars have been automatics. 

I raced my 06 C6 on a road course with a bunch of laps and did use the paddles to engine brake. I also followed the oil life monitor which tells you a percent of life in the Vette. I never had to add oil, but the track day did lower the oil level some. 

I always engine brake to a moderate extent with my manual cars and they haven't used any oil either. 

I'd watch your car, but the explaination seems to be be similar although higher than what I experienced. 

Keep us informed on this oil change and how it does.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

*No updates... lol.*

She hasn't used a drop... Since I started this thread, and did the last oil change, oil level has been consistent, without any noticeable/measurable drop in level. 

I'm totally dumbfounded, as there was no leak, no blow-by, or smoke, deposits or anything out of the ordinary. I'll attribute it to a fluke incident, hot weather/driving in traffic... whatever. But there seems to be NO problem. :willy:

Fergy.... in regards to your little drop, driving conditions will radically affect oil consumption, which may explain the loss. It's usually parked, as I work from home now, and my only drives, if ever, are to get the girlfriend, or get to the track. During the summer though, I did do a lot more commuting, driving around, as I had visitors. 

I'll chalk it up to that, it's the only time it's used any significant amount of oil. Who know's... lol. 

Claudiu


----------

